# Melatonin - anyone had good results



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

In an attempt to regulate my sleep patterns (one of the problems with having an ASD is you tend to either kip during the day (I don't) or not be able to sleep until about 3am, and then for only about 3 hours or so (I do).

So someone on another BB forum recommended me melatonin, as I've tried the usual stuff (5-HTP, and the various herbals) and they do jack-sh*t. So I found a bottle of 180x1mg tabs from a company called Vitasunn (the brand is Natrol). Now, I don't know if they're any cop, I just bought because they were a reasonable price (though they're taking their sweet time arriving! Ordered last Monday and they've STILL not arrived!)

Could someone advise on how best to dose? 1mg for a week or so (how long does it take to tell whether you need to ramp it up...?) and, if that doesn't work, up it to 2?

I just want to get a good 6, 7 or even 8 hours a night and not wake up feeling like I've gone 10 rounds with The Hitman in my sleep! :yawn:

Cheers, dudes!

Sarah


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i get mine from biovea, its great stuff and you get crazy dreams on it.

my sleep is much better now and i just take 1gram a night which is one capsule


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

You could start with 1mg and see how it affects you. Most people I know take the 3mg tabs. I will also add that they make "time released", and those ones seem to give you a more consistent sleep.


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheers you two. I didn't notice any t/r ones on this site but, if I have no joy with these (how long do ya reckon I should give them to see if they're efficacious? A month?) then I'll try biovea (once the benefits agency stops arsing me around! :cursing: ) for some time-release.

Like I said, I'm £150pw down at the mo, so I need to save a bit here and there (hence the fact my diet's up sh*t creek at the mo - I can't afford to buy food, so it's 100 Ways with Whey! I'm getting £65pw at the minute. :sad

Cheers dudes!

Sarah


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Be still my beating heart!! Is that you in ur avi?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

jimbo said:


> Be still my beating heart!! Is that you in ur avi?


Fvckin quality!


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

jimbo said:


> Be still my beating heart!! Is that you in ur avi?


Yes, Jimbo, that's me. Why? Are you on the wind-up?



Wildbill said:


> Fvckin quality!


Same to you, WB. I'm autistic, I can't tell whether you're being sarky or not. I can't figure out a person's meaning from words on a screen, so I don't know whether you're p*ss-taking or not. :confused1:

If you two are serious, then I thank you, but I rather suspect you're not... :confused1:

Whether I *STILL* look like that I'm not going to divulge... 

Sarah


----------



## AI Cynostane (Oct 16, 2009)

Melatonin is a great sleep supplement to start with, 1mg is a good starting dosage to start with as well. As far as efficacy I have seen studies that suggest 0.3 mg is equivalent to 3mg for helping you fall asleep so 3mg is a bit of a waste. Melatonin is an antioxidant so it is great to take but it will increase prolactin and decrease FSH so keep that in mind if you are pregnant or breastfeeding you don't want to be taking it.

5-HTP is okay for sleep but it is better for depression than anything else as it is just the precursor to serotonin.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Im also having trouble sleeping, cant fall asleep and then cant stay asleep.

Been using stuff called *melatonix sleep aid, *3mg of Melatoning per capsule, ive been taking 4 each night with no effect, do i need to up the dose..

Thanks..


----------

